# Toothy playing?



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Does anyone else notice how toothy cockapoos are when playing?? Weller sometimes looks so fierce when he is playing, all of his teeth seem to be on display, like some sort of shark  Some owners do seem to be a bit worried by the amount of teeth on show when weller is having a really good play with their dogs. I absolutely know weller is only playing but have noticed when we have met other poos that it seems a common trait in them and I can often hear their teeth knocking together when mucking around.
Weller also used to play quite silently up until he reached about a year then it all changed and some strange noises can be heard wile he is playing, anyone else noticed this in their poos?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh Weller!! Just having a good time!
Lady is SOOOOO loud when she plays. I always call her the rabbid beast!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

It's very coincidental that you say that as we met Chilli, a red cockapoo, in the park again today and she and Biscuit were doing just that. I have never noticed Biscuit do this but Chilli is 9 weeks older and it could be something they do as they get older. Her owner said 'do you think it's ok that they are baring their teeth like that?!' I thought it all looked friendly as there were no growly noises with it. Like you say, it looked like they were going into each others faces like it. Very strange!


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes ! mine do this all the time and it can look aggressive - some friends who saw them playing were quite worried !


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

It does look iffy but I am positive it is just a play trait in poos, like labs shoulder barging and bowing. I guess different breeds have different ways of playing.Weller has a lab friend who's play method is to sit on weller!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

All mine make funny noises .. and yes very mouthy too lol ...


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah both of mine do the teeth thing! I do think it looks aggressive, but they're just playing so I just don't watch then I don't worry  Izzie growls all the time as well & Poppy yaps & barks, so definitely noisy!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly does this but I have noticed it seems to be when she is tired and had enough of the play.


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

wispa does this too, all teeth and barking and running in fast circles!! lol she loves to play quiet ruff with the staffies and bigger dogs which is a bit of a worry but she loves it.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)




----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

What a picture!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

strof51 said:


>


That is definately the look!!


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

wellerfeller said:


> That is definately the look!!



It's a dog thing the smaller dog is not a Cockapoo it's a Jackapoo playing on the beach long before we got Rosie. its just a moment in time caught in a sequence of shots at 5 frames per second.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

strof51 said:


> It's a dog thing the smaller dog is not a Cockapoo it's a Jackapoo playing on the beach long before we got Rosie. its just a moment in time caught in a sequence of shots at 5 frames per second.


Perhapd it is a poodle thing?


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I have seen spaniels doing it too


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

No it’s a dog thing even our Mini Dachshund does it.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh yes, I remember my mum's friend had 2 yorkies when I was a little girl, it used to terrify me when they played together. They used to really growl too, but never hurt each other.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I know all dogs do it, I just think these dogs do it ALOT. 
Perhaps I just haven't noticed much before


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Yes you probably haven't noticed it.
My dogs play in a pack after Flyball all sizes of dogs teeth showing and clashing no aggression just a good blowing of steam, the only dog that doesn't do it is Cherry, she only has three legs so she just head buts every one.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

strof51 said:


> Yes you probably haven't noticed it.
> My dogs play in a pack after Flyball all sizes of dogs teeth showing and clashing no aggression just a good blowing of steam, the only dog that doesn't do it is Cherry, she only has three legs so she just head buts every one.


Great image


----------



## Sal+pepper (Jan 28, 2012)

Amazing ... I have registered on this site tonight, because my Cockapoo has just started doing this and I was worried. It looks so aggressive, and previously she was Sooo friendly. I took her away from free play today because I feared it was antisocial behaviour. I'm so relieved others have experienced the same. Pepper is 8 months and has just had her first season. I had wondered if it was because she had 3 weeks when she wasn't able to socialise.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Must admit Buddy has always been a very quiet when play fighting but i have noticed when him and his friend have been at it for a while he's starting to get more vocal and show his teeth,Buddy is an ear grabber im afraid and my firend hates it when he does this to her cocakpoo and is always screaming at me to get him off ,I can see they are only play fighting and her poo is actually giving as good as he gets but she hates it.

Ive always let Buddy play fight with all types of dogs some a lot rougher then him so im used to it and it dosnt really scare me ,i will just seperate them when i think its getting too much but i suppose if you've never really let your dog do this then it must seem very scary.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Thought of auditioning for 'Twighlight?' Apparently vampires are very 'in' at the moment.


----------



## Ollie's "mom" (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re Cockapoo play*

This topic could not have popped up at a better time! Since Mr Morgan came I have been terrified that OlliePup was going to eat him alive! 
Michael has told me not to baby Morgan, and I'm really trying--but Ollie is 4 x his size. (I am currently the chief play supervisor, as Michael is out in Washington state on business for awhile).
Sometimes the two of them can sit quietly together and tradeoff bones, sharing--but at other times they play so rough I fear that Ollie is going to suck the breath away from Morgan, or simply eat his head! Both of them are quite mouthy.
(I can't say Ollie is worse), and the growliness is unnerving to me. Usually I separate them when Ollie starts barking, too. Usually these "play" sessions last about 30 minutes--perhaps I should say I only last about 30 minutes!
It is true we decided to get Mr Morgan at this time because Ollie needed a playmate, and I suppose coming directly from a litter Mr. M.expects rough and tumble play, but I sure didn't! 
Truth is Ollie has been a little mouthy with me from time to time for no apparent reason--he's a little better now, but for a while my hands and arms were a bit battered. When we're at the beach, (as currently) I can walk him a couple of miles, and wear him down. My latest scheme is to get one of those 
bicycle "harness" devices designed to attach a dog, and have him run along
side the bike on the sand here at low tide, and on an unpaved lane or through unplanted fields at the farm. 
I am so relieved that the rough play is characteristic, and not "bad parenting" or aberrant aggressiveness. The picture of the two pups roughhousing captured it perfectly.
Thanks you all again, one fewer trait to obsess over, but I'm sure there are 99 left to go!
Monica


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Monica, it does sound like you have your hands full at the moment 
Things will settle down, the dogs will still play but the novelty will wear off a bit and not be so 'full on' Its a great idea with the bike, I have done this with my poo............he loves it and its just about the only time I can really tire him out, great fun.


----------

